# Start CD für Simatic Field PG M3



## AJ67 (21 Juli 2011)

Moinsen zusammen!

Ich suche eine Start-CD für mein Simatic Field PG M3 mit der ich ein System- Image fahren kann. Habe bisher immer mit BartPE oder UBCD for Win (Ultimate Boot CD) gearbeitet. Wenn ich jedoch mein M3 mit diesen CDs starten möchte, bekomme ich einen Bluescreen.
Ich möchte gerne bevor ich das TIA- Portal installiere zur Sicherheit mein System sichern!
Hat dort jemand Erfahrungen?

Gruß AJ

PS: Ich habe gerade noch einmal versucht mit der Recovery- DVD zu starten! Auch da kommt der gleiche Fehler (nur in Englisch)! Hmmm....


----------



## Verpolt (21 Juli 2011)

Hallo

Im BIOS die Einstellung AHCI auf IDE ändern
(Festplattencontroller)


----------



## AJ67 (21 Juli 2011)

*Enhanced*

Beim Starten F2 gedrückt und im Bios den Festplattencontroller SATA auf Enhanced gestellt, die Bootreihenfolge erneut eingestellt...

...F10 (Save and Exit)...

...und siehe da....???

et gehjt!!!

Danke nochmal!!!

Gruß AJ


----------

